# Fluoro guidance bundle with ESI (62310, 62311)



## jodib777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all;

In the AAPC Pain Mgmt E/M coding webinar last fall, the presenter stated that as of 1/1/15, Fluoroscopic guidance 77003 would be bundled with epidural steroid injections 63210 and 63211.

I have checked the NCCI edits for physicians effective 1/1/15 and these codes are not listed as bundled.  Also, there was no change in the CPT code descriptions or notations stating the fluoro would be bundled.

I just wanted to double check and see if anyone else caught this or has any other information on it.

Thanks!


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jan 19, 2015)

The change was with CMS which states that 77003 is now bundled with 62310-62319 and not payable separately.  AMA, however, is not bundling these.


----------



## jodib777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Kelly.  Would you happen to have a resource from CMS where they are stating that the fluoro and ESI's are now bundled?  As I mentioned, these codes are not listed as such in the NCCI edits, which CMS publishes.

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## Nancy Klein (Jan 19, 2015)

The Federal Register Vol 79 dated November 13, 2014 pages 67577-67579 states, "After considering comments received, we are finalizing CPT codes 62310, 62311,62318, and 62319 as potentially misvalued, finalizing the proposed RVUs for these services, and prohibiting separate billing of image guidance in conjunction with these services"


----------



## jodib777 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you Nancy!  That's what I needed.


----------

